
For real Windows 10 privacy, you need the China Government Edition - Fjolsvith
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3200375/microsoft-windows/for-real-windows-10-privacy-you-need-the-china-government-edition.html
======
gruez
>one government stood up for user privacy

...user privacy against US companies. Also, obtaining an English version is
non-trivial.

~~~
Cuuugi
I understand what you are saying, but all governments should stand up for user
privacy (including the US Gov't)

